# best dwa for a first timer



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

just wondered what "dwa snake" would be the best to start off with when you first get your dwa licence?: victory:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

some people I know say copperheads or timber rattlers... me? What ever one got, expanded, and maintained your interest.

I myself would only ever keep two species, as they are the ones I know most about, and have an interest in.. the Adder and Carolina Pigmy.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

all depends upon what interests you the most, within reason of course, Taipans may fascinate you, but they probably aren't a good starter:lol2:
Personally, I'd plump for one of the easier arboreal pitvipers, _C albolabris _or suchlike.

Although a lot of folks might disagree, _C atrox_ can be a good starter, you pretty much get lots of warnings when your'e doing things wrong, unlike snakes such as the _albolabris_ or _A contortrix. _It's pointless going on about venom strength, a nip from even one of the "weaker" species is going to do put you in a lot of pain and possibly leave you with too many fingers on your gloves............


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Isn't "Starter" and "DWA" in the same sentense an oxymoron


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Gomjaba said:


> Isn't "Starter" and "DWA" in the same sentense an oxymoron


Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nose Horned Vipers are a good starter, relatively easy to keep, not to big and so on.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> Nose Horned Vipers are a good starter, relatively easy to keep, not to big and so on.


 

unfortunately tho' they are ugly!:lol2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> unfortunately tho' they are ugly!:lol2:


Ah an attempt at humour?

Remind me when I am supposed to laugh!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

miserable isnt he Graeme? lol


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

rogersspider2007 said:


> miserable isnt he Graeme? lol


Yep he doesnt know anything!:gasp:


----------

